# Smoking Salmon and Pork Ribs: Is that a good idea????



## rawhide3114 (Mar 17, 2016)

Howdy,

Inviting some friends over this weekend and would like to showcase my smoking skills. I'd like to smoke some Salmon and some pork ribs and was wondering if its a good idea to smoke them in the same session, meaning is it cool to smoke them at the same time in my Bradley?

Wondering if the flavors would cross. Thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2016)

The salmon is only going to take 45 min to an hour to cook. Put the salmon in about 1/2 hour before the ribs are done.

While the ribs rest the salmon will be ready. Put the salmon under the ribs.

Hope this helps

Al


----------



## cmayna (Mar 17, 2016)

I personally would not do them together but that's just me being a Salmon purist.  What temp were you considering?   What flavor wood?  Pork rib juice dripping down on Salmon?  Without thinking too much, I'd put the Salmon above the ribs.  Don't think what drippings there is from Salmon will do much to affect the pork ribs.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't think I would do them together especially in a rack over rack situation. I wouldn't want one or the other dripping juices over the other. Salmon will do much better at a lower temp and a longer smoke time to absorb that smoky flavor and let some of the fish oils render out. Were you planning on brining it first?


----------

